# Especially for PipSqueakZ



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I obtained permission from PipSqueakZ (Wendy) to use her wonderful photo of Ollie in order to create a special picture for her.

The PufferBudgieFish Meeting will now come to order

​http://s1125.photobucket.com/user/f...reated for Friends/PufferfishMeeting.jpg.html*


----------



## JohnW (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome....But how long can the fish hold his breath?...lol...John


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

:laughing: That's adorable!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is funny stuff.....:laughing1:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

*hahaha you could have put little puffy Skiffball in there too :XD:








*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

*uhm for christmas i think we should have a Talk Budgies christmas tree and have all the puffed up budgies as baubles hanging on the tree..... lawl*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*This is hilarious!! *


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*I LOVE IT!!!!! :laughing: Thanks Deb, it's adorable! I think
Kat's idea of a Christmas tree with pouffy budgie
baubles is awesome too - something to think about? *


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Feline Ferocity said:



hahaha you could have put little puffy Skiffball in there too :XD:


Click to expand...

I'll be happy to add Skiff to the picture. 



PipSqueakZ said:



I LOVE IT!!!!! :laughing: Thanks Deb, it's adorable! I think
Kat's idea of a Christmas tree with pouffy budgie
baubles is awesome too - something to think about? 


Click to expand...

Sure!! That will be fun. :jumping:
I'll start collecting the pictures and doing the cut-outs now. I always have a bird-themed tree in my house and now we can have a PufferBudgieFish Themed Tree for Talk Budgies! :laughing:

*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I love it!! :laughing:*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

*Hahaha glad i could help with the christmas theme idea :XD:*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

That is hilarious.

I like the idea of the Christmas tree too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hey, Skiffball! Puffy and I are really happy you were able to join us!

​*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my goodness!! How cute is that*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If anyone has "super-puffy" budgie photos, you can send them to me via PM so I can start collecting them for the TB Christmas Tree.*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

*haha thank you Deb that really tickled me! :XD:

It is now my desktop background on my laptop.. i am so tempted to comic'ify it LOL*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Feline Ferocity said:



haha thank you Deb that really tickled me! :XD:

It is now my desktop background on my laptop.. i am so tempted to comic'ify it LOL

Click to expand...

Go for it, Kat!*


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh this is tooooo funny! :laughing: Love it Deb! Your Photoshop skills just keep getting better and better!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Hilarious! 
Perfect juxtaposition of fat fish and fowl...*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

LOL I LOVE IT!  So cute Deb!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

*








Lol i couldn't help it.... :tongue:

Now i have Frank Sinatra stuck in my head...​*


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

Feline Ferocity said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:laughing: Thanks.............now I'VE got Sinatra stuck
in MY head! *


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That is too funny! Love the idea of the tree.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

that's perfect!!!!!!!!!!!! sooooo very good job you did!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That cracked me up, simply hilarious!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome! I like it! Puff puff!


----------

